# time to get a new server!



## Bladexdsl (Jul 31, 2009)

seriously you guys need to think of getting a different server the french one your on now is no good. nearly everytime i come here now no matter what i have to hammer topics to open them, double post and refresh to post and the loading times their terrible! and i got a 13/mb s connection


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah its really painful lately for me too, I'm trying to get the "modding duties" done but it keep timing out.


----------



## emupaul (Jul 31, 2009)

i to am getting timeouts and long waits for page to load however most the time its very quick.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 31, 2009)

glad i'm not the only 1 who feels about it

took 30 secs to post this reply


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 1, 2009)

Honestly I don't think there'a a problem, the site has been fine recently. The site takes a beating whenever something big happens, I assume yesterday and today's loading times were caused by the extra traffic after the DSi firmware update. Give it a few days and it'll all be back to normal


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 1, 2009)

I haven't noticed a slowdown at all o:, and I have shit internet lol.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have problems.
Idk its probably because here in Japan they have a strong internet here.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 1, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I have problems.
> Idk its probably because here in Japan they have a strong internet here.


Wouldn't that make it faster?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 1, 2009)

My loading times have been acting up lately. It's either really fast or really slow.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Aug 1, 2009)

No problems here in the Netherlands. (20 Mb/s , Telfort)


----------



## jan777 (Aug 1, 2009)

no problems with 1/mbps connection

yes that's 1Mbps! one! although it disconnects sometimes


----------



## jphriendly (Aug 1, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> My loading times have been acting up lately. It's either really fast or really slow.




Same here. It seems to go the slowest during the daylight hours in the USA (12pm - 7/8pm or so), then speeds up after that.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh well at the moment my internet is slowed to dial up speed and it is running really fast


----------



## funem (Aug 1, 2009)

Its OK until there is a lot of activity,  like with the "DSi firmware 1.4 blocks flashcards! thread when it kicked off", at which point it all went pear shaped and it took ages to load or do anything. I do however appreciate, this site is free and has a good community, because of this I am willing to be patient and wait when there is an issue.

Edit :- Hadrian, if your avatar is you then you look like Jack Black's kid brother ( if he had one )


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 1, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> Hadrian, if your avatar is you then you look like Jack Black's kid brother ( if he had one )


Whoa you're right! He really does look like him.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 1, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. This made me remember my Middle School. It had a Painting of Paul Revier(the dude that yelled about the British). Anyway it looked just like a ye olde Jack Black!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2009)

Most people say I look like Ray Winston in the film "Scum".

Anyway I'm still getting shit speeds here and here only.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't think its the server, as much as phpbb is detritus.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 2, 2009)

There's absolutely no way we can afford a new server at the moment, nor the time to get it up and running.

I'll close this topic as there's no need to discuss this anymore.


----------

